# leatherjack or crazyfish



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Have any of you guys been stung and had any lasting problems.Was stung on july 7th and now my hand is swelling up and dr here in Atlanta have me going to infectious disease specialist.Thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

That sucks man. Ive been stung but other then being slightly sore for a day or so it was no big deal.

Maybe you got a secondary infection from the wound or something? Bad allergic reaction?

Good luck.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

I have been hit before and hurt for 40 min this one was bad for 3 hrs.Thanks


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

If its any worse than a Hardhead Catfish I can't even imagine!!! I was thinking the same thing that it may be getting infected.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

OOOhhh man I hate those fish!!! Never knew what it was and we caught some for bait because they were nice and shinny. Went to hook one on and took that needle like thing on them in the middle of my hand. I thought my hand was going to fall off from the pain. It instantly went numb then felt like a steam roller ran it over. I think it hit a nerve or something because before I knew it I couldn't move my fingers and they started making a slight fist like a muscle spasm. I held ice on it the whole trip and couldn't fish. After about an hour the pain was so bad I thought I was gonna pass out lol It hurt for 2 days and bruised pretty good.

Hope your wound gets better and for anyone that don't know what it is or looks like you better look it up and save you the trouble!


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

I have had many a sting or poke from fish but this time it is not the same.Getting old is a -itch.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I got stuck by one. Took a week or so for it to stop hurting.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i got poke a bunch of times and nothing, there great tarpon bait!!


----------



## Chris L (Jun 9, 2012)

These prevalent inshore also? My 8 yo caught one (I think) a couple of weeks ago and I luckily spotted it before he tried to take the hook out.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Chris L said:


> These prevalent inshore also? My 8 yo caught one (I think) a couple of weeks ago and I luckily spotted it before he tried to take the hook out.


We caught them thinking they were threadfins boiling near the Ft. Pickens Peer


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

So what does one look like for the rest of us curious folks?


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> So what does one look like for the rest of us curious folks?


I kinda looks like a juvenile spanish mac (until you compared next to a real juvenile spanish mac...LOL) and just as an fyi to anyone who may not know, the 'business end' (i.e the location of the spine in question) is on the bottom side of the fish, at the front end of the anal fin...I caught a couple of these mixed with spanish macks and small jacks while in Venice, FL last week (one of several stops during a S.FL fishing 'tour' of sorts...LOL)...I made darn sure I didn't grab one from the bottom


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

PS- a lot people at various locations down in FL refer to them as 'skipjacks'...so if you hear that term down there and you're not tuna fishing, they're most likely the fish we're talking about (incidently, here in New England, we mostly call small bluefish 'snappers', but the folks in Rhode Island call them 'skipjacks')


----------



## Chris L (Jun 9, 2012)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> So what does one look like for the rest of us curious folks?


 http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f29/help-identifying-small-fish-94866/


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Here is a better pic of the business end to watch out for. They are great bait if you can avoid the stingers though


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

thx for the pics and info fellas, sorry about your hand man, good luck!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> Here is a better pic of the business end to watch out for. They are great bait if you can avoid the stingers though


Ah! There it is. I seem to remember those little spikes on some fisht I caught sometime in the past.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Great snapper and grouper bait just got to be careful putting them on the hook cause they do sting a little.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i started catching those in my net while mullet fishing this year. i had never seen one before this year though. it sucks pulling them out of a net i got hit about 10 times one day and man my hand hurt for a week.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Chances are-*

If you are still having problems there is a good chance that a spine broke off in your finger. It might require a heavy dose of Penecillin. On the bright side, it will cure the clap at the same time.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Well after going to dr still don't know why my hand would swell this big.The doc has put me on 1500mg of cipro and 1500mg amoxacillin a day and the swelling has started to go down .Will be going back in on the 30th to see where I stand,just need it alright by sept 8th so I can get back down for more fun.thanks


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

seachaser said:


> Well after going to dr still don't know why my hand would swell this big.The doc has put me on 1500mg of cipro and 1500mg amoxacillin a day and the swelling has started to go down .Will be going back in on the 30th to see where I stand,just need it alright by sept 8th so I can get back down for more fun.thanks


Good to hear there's at least some semblence of improvement...you never know what kind of bacteria you can contract from a fish. Up here in NE, some folks who've been pricked by a dorsal spine from a striper or bluefish (or sliced by the sharp gill plates - don't know why snook from down in FL get all the 'press' for this) have run into more serious bacterial infection...up to and including one who had to have his hand amputated. Mostly though, the stories I hear are more similar to the issues you're having (i.e having to vamp it up on the antibiotics)...but anyway, keep on getting better and get back on the water


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

Keep vibrio(flesh eating bacteria) in the back of your mind. If pain and swelling continues I'd go back to dr. before the 30th.
Nothing to mess with.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

redeyes said:


> Keep vibrio(flesh eating bacteria) in the back of your mind. If pain and swelling continues I'd go back to dr. before the 30th.
> Nothing to mess with.


Sorry, i just read what i wrote and i sounded like a *ick. Having an off day. Hope your hand gets better bud.


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Hand is back to normal size but still have pain in finger.Looks like everything will be fine I hope.Will update on 30th if doc has any answers.


----------



## seapro86 (Jun 28, 2008)

I caught a few of those in my net this year. Made the mistake of grabbing one if them and needless to say i will always remember that fish..It was similar to a catfish getting ya but five times worse


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yep, got one in my net a few years ago and didnt know he was in there. Ran my hand down the net and got stung...hurt like a b&#@%! Finger just swelled up, but healed in a couple days.


----------

